

Defusing Roadside Bombs with Robots - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/robot-vs-ied

======
Qworg
When I was in graduate school, we did studies on human-robot interaction.
Users very quickly moved from "tool" to "partner" with their robots. They even
held funerals.

